# Environmental AM type problems?



## thegooch (Feb 19, 2014)

So for those of you who took the exam or those who are using a prep course, any questions that involve chemical equations or BOD type stuff in the AM? The 6 minute solutions for environmental only had mostly hydraulics and hydrology type questions.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't remember any chemistry type problems (actually, I don't remember any environmental questions).

*V. Water Resources and Environmental 20% *

A. Hydraulics – Closed Conduit

1. Energy and/or continuity equation (e.g., Bernoulli)

2. Pressure conduit (e.g., single pipe, force mains)

3. Closed pipe flow equations including Hazen-Williams, Darcy-Weisbach Equation

4. Friction and/or minor losses

5. Pipe network analysis (e.g., pipeline design, branch networks, loop networks)

6. Pump application and analysis

B. Hydraulics – Open Channel

1. Open-channel flow (e.g., Manning’s equation)

2. Culvert design

3. Spillway capacity

4. Energy dissipation (e.g., hydraulic jump, velocity control)

5. Stormwater collection (e.g., stormwater inlets, gutter flow, street flow, storm sewer pipes)

6. Flood plains/floodways

7. Flow measurement – open channel

C. Hydrology

1. Storm characterization (e.g., rainfall measurement and distribution)

2. Storm frequency

3. Hydrographs application

4. Rainfall intensity, duration, and frequency (IDF) curves

5. Time of concentration

6. Runoff analysis including Rational and SCS methods

7. Erosion

8. Detention/retention ponds

D. Wastewater Treatment 

1. Collection systems (e.g., lift stations, sewer networks, infiltration, inflow) 

E. Water Treatment 

1. Hydraulic loading 

2. Distribution systems


----------



## K19 (Feb 20, 2014)

There is no chemistry on the a.m. portion. They tend to go quite light on the Water/Wastewater Treatment questions as well. If one does appear, most likely it'll be either

- a simple qualitative/definition question, or

- a hydraulics problem framed in the context of some treatment/collection/distribution process.


----------

